# سؤال عن حكم الرب في العهد القديم



## paul iraqe (18 يوليو 2020)

*سلام المسيح ونعمة رب المجد معكم*

*عندما نقرأ في الكتاب المقدس ( العهد القديم ) بصراحة اجد تفاوت كبير بين احكام الرب على البشر*

*المثال الاول -*
*35 فَقَالَ الرَّبُّ لِمُوسَى: «قَتْلًا يُقْتَلُ الرَّجُلُ. يَرْجُمُهُ بِحِجَارَةٍ كُلُّ الْجَمَاعَةِ خَارِجَ الْمَحَلَّةِ».
36 فَأَخْرَجَهُ كُلُّ الْجَمَاعَةِ إِلَى خَارِجِ الْمَحَلَّةِ وَرَجَمُوهُ بِحِجَارَةٍ، فَمَاتَ كَمَا أَمَرَ الرَّبُّ مُوسَى.
*


*المثال الثاني - من سفر الملوك الثاني*

*28 ثم قال لها الملك: ما لك ؟. فقالت: إن هذه المرأة قد قالت لي: هاتي ابنك فنأكله اليوم ثم، نأكل ابني غدا
29 فسلقنا ابني وأكلناه . ثم قلت لها في اليوم الآخر: هاتي ابنك فنأكله فخبأت ابنها 
*


*سؤالي هو -*
*لماذا حكم الرب بالقتل رجما بالحجارة على الحطاب ولم يعاقب ام سلقت ابنها واكلته مع صديقتها ؟*

*مع الشكر والتقدير مقدما*
*دمتم بكل خير وعز
*


----------



## paul iraqe (20 يوليو 2020)

*لماذا لم يتم الرد على سؤالي لحد الان ؟؟؟*


----------



## عابد يهوه (20 يوليو 2020)

> سؤالي هو -
> لماذا حكم الرب بالقتل رجما بالحجارة على الحطاب ولم يعاقب ام سلقت ابنها واكلته مع صديقتها ؟



هذا شئ وذاك شي اخر .. لان الله ضرب اسرائيل بالمجاعه عقابا لهم حتى اصبح الناس يأكلون اولادهم من شده الجوع اذ نقرأ النبؤة والتنبيه  والعقوبه اذا ارتد شعب اسرائيل في سفر التثنيه 27 :

47 مِنْ أَجْلِ أَنَّكَ لَمْ تَعْبُدِ الرَّبَّ إِلهَكَ بِفَرَحٍ وَبِطِيبَةِ قَلْبٍ لِكَثْرَةِ كُلِّ شَيْءٍ.
48 تُسْتَعْبَدُ لأَعْدَائِكَ الَّذِينَ يُرْسِلُهُمُ الرَّبُّ عَلَيْكَ فِي جُوعٍ وَعَطَشٍ وَعُرْيٍ وَعَوَزِ كُلِّ شَيْءٍ. فَيَجْعَلُ نِيرَ حَدِيدٍ عَلَى عُنُقِكَ حَتَّى يُهْلِكَكَ.
49 يَجْلِبُ الرَّبُّ عَلَيْكَ أُمَّةً مِنْ بَعِيدٍ، مِنْ أَقْصَاءِ الأَرْضِ كَمَا يَطِيرُ النَّسْرُ، أُمَّةً لاَ تَفْهَمُ لِسَانَهَا،
50 أُمَّةً جَافِيَةَ الْوَجْهِ لاَ تَهَابُ الشَّيْخَ وَلاَ تَحِنُّ إِلَى الْوَلَدِ،
51 فَتَأْكُلُ ثَمَرَةَ بَهَائِمِكَ وَثَمَرَةَ أَرْضِكَ حَتَّى تَهْلِكَ، وَلاَ تُبْقِي لَكَ قَمْحًا وَلاَ خَمْرًا وَلاَ زَيْتًا، وَلاَ نِتَاجَ بَقَرِكَ وَلاَ إِنَاثَ غَنَمِكَ، حَتَّى تُفْنِيَكَ.
52 وَتُحَاصِرُكَ فِي جَمِيعِ أَبْوَابِكَ حَتَّى تَهْبِطَ أَسْوَارُكَ الشَّامِخَةُ الْحَصِينَةُ الَّتِي أَنْتَ تَثِقُ بِهَا فِي كُلِّ أَرْضِكَ. تُحَاصِرُكَ فِي جَمِيعِ أَبْوَابِكَ، فِي كُلِّ أَرْضِكَ الَّتِي يُعْطِيكَ الرَّبُّ إِلهُكَ.
53 فَتَأْكُلُ ثَمَرَةَ بَطْنِكَ، لَحْمَ بَنِيكَ وَبَنَاتِكَ الَّذِينَ أَعْطَاكَ الرَّبُّ إِلهُكَ فِي الْحِصَارِ وَالضِّيقَةِ الَّتِي يُضَايِقُكَ بِهَا عَدُوُّكَ.


----------



## paul iraqe (20 يوليو 2020)

*سأنفرد بالقسم الاول من الموضوع بسؤال اخر وفي موضوع اخر ومستقل
*


*شكرا جزيلا اخي الحبيب على الرد الكتابي*
*دمت بكل خير وعز*
*الرب يبارك لك خدمتك الجميلة*
*تحياتي وتقديري*


----------



## شاهير (20 يوليو 2020)

بالنسبه للقتل رميا بالحجاره هل كان القتل يتم قبل الدفاع
ام بعد التحقق من الواقعه
وهل كان ذلك بدون توبه؟ وتكفير عن الدنب
ام ان الشخص كان يموت في خطاياه؟ 
شكرا


----------



## عابد يهوه (20 يوليو 2020)

المثال الاول كان عقوبة لمثل يكسر شريعه يوم السبت :

٣٢ وَلَمَّا كَانَ بَنُو إِسْرَائِيلَ فِي ٱلْبَرِّيَّةِ وَجَدُوا رَجُلًا يَحْتَطِبُ حَطَبًا فِي يَوْمِ ٱلسَّبْتِ. ٣٣ فَقَدَّمَهُ ٱلَّذِينَ وَجَدُوهُ يَحْتَطِبُ حَطَبًا إِلَى مُوسَى وَهَارُونَ وَكُلِّ ٱلْجَمَاعَةِ. ٣٤ فَوَضَعُوهُ فِي ٱلْمَحْرَسِ لِأَنَّهُ لَمْ يُعْلَنْ مَاذَا يُفْعَلُ بِهِ. ٣٥ فَقَالَ ٱلرَّبُّ لِمُوسَى: «قَتْلًا يُقْتَلُ ٱلرَّجُلُ. يَرْجُمُهُ بِحِجَارَةٍ كُلُّ ٱلْجَمَاعَةِ خَارِجَ ٱلْمَحَلَّةِ». ٣٦ فَأَخْرَجَهُ كُلُّ ٱلْجَمَاعَةِ إِلَى خَارِجِ ٱلْمَحَلَّةِ وَرَجَمُوهُ بِحِجَارَةٍ، فَمَاتَ كَمَا أَمَرَ ٱلرَّبُّ مُوسَى.

تفسير القمص تادرس :

يرى القديس يوحنا الذهبي الفم أن رجم المحتطب كان مثالًا للآخرين، كما حدث في أمر حنانيا وسفيرة، حتى لا يتكرر الأمر. إنه يقول: [لماذا عوقب الذي كان يجمع الحطب؟ لأنه لو حدث استخفاف بالشرائع في البداية فإنه يصعب مراعاتها بعد ذلك. حقًا كان لحفظ السبت مزايا كثيرة وعظيمة: يجعلهم لطفاء مع أهل البيت وكرماء (إذ لا يعمل الخدم ولا العبيد)، ويعلمهم عناية الله والخليقة كما يقول حزقيال (20: 12)، مدربًا إياهم بالتدريج على الامتناع عن الشر والاهتمام بأمور الروح.


----------



## شاهير (20 يوليو 2020)

أين موقف الذبائح هنا؟
فمعلوم ان الذي يفعل خطيه ما يقدم للكاهن ذبيحه للتفكير عن خطاه
كما أنه مكتوب اذا أخطأ ت نفس سهوافي شيئ من جميع مناهي الرب لا ينبغي عملها وعملت واحده منهاان كان الكاهن المسموح يخطئ لاسم الشعب يقرب عن خطيتها لتي اخطاثور ابن بقر صحيحاللرب ذبيحه خطيه
فهل مخالفه يوم السبت استثنائيه لعدم تقديم ذبائح
ثانيا ان السيد المسيح عارض اليهود في عدم العمل يوم السبت خاصه اذا
تاه حمار أحدهم ليبحث عنه كما ذكر لهم حيث انهم يفهمون الوصيه بالخطا عن يوم السبت 
ثالثا ما ذنب الحطاب ليكون عبره فيما بعد 
أليس هناك مساواه بين الجميع؟ 
شكرا لك


----------



## شاهير (20 يوليو 2020)

نسيت اقول لك ان الحطاب هنا لن يستفيد من فداء رب المجد لانه مات في خطاياه
حيث انه من المعلوم ان الأبرار قديما وحديثا هم فقط المستفيدين من فداء رب المجد بالدخول في الفردوس
شكرا


----------



## شاهير (20 يوليو 2020)

صحيح ان الذبائح لن تقدم او تؤخر في شيئ بل كانت رمزا لفداء المسيح
وتقديم ذبيحه معناها طاعه الله وعدم تكرار الخطأ لان ذبح الذبيحه
هو اعلان للانسان بأن الخطيه مستوجبه الموت 
لكن الطاعه في حد ذاتها هي بدايه للتوبه ومن الممكن أن يستفيد الشخص المذنب من فداء رب المجد بالدخول للفردوس اذا احسنت صدق توبته وطاعته للوصيه


----------



## paul iraqe (20 يوليو 2020)

عابد يهوه قال:


> المثال الاول كان عقوبة لمثل يكسر شريعه يوم السبت :
> 
> ٣٢ وَلَمَّا كَانَ بَنُو إِسْرَائِيلَ فِي ٱلْبَرِّيَّةِ وَجَدُوا رَجُلًا يَحْتَطِبُ حَطَبًا فِي يَوْمِ ٱلسَّبْتِ. ٣٣ فَقَدَّمَهُ ٱلَّذِينَ وَجَدُوهُ يَحْتَطِبُ حَطَبًا إِلَى مُوسَى وَهَارُونَ وَكُلِّ ٱلْجَمَاعَةِ. ٣٤ فَوَضَعُوهُ فِي ٱلْمَحْرَسِ لِأَنَّهُ لَمْ يُعْلَنْ مَاذَا يُفْعَلُ بِهِ. ٣٥ فَقَالَ ٱلرَّبُّ لِمُوسَى: «قَتْلًا يُقْتَلُ ٱلرَّجُلُ. يَرْجُمُهُ بِحِجَارَةٍ كُلُّ ٱلْجَمَاعَةِ خَارِجَ ٱلْمَحَلَّةِ». ٣٦ فَأَخْرَجَهُ كُلُّ ٱلْجَمَاعَةِ إِلَى خَارِجِ ٱلْمَحَلَّةِ وَرَجَمُوهُ بِحِجَارَةٍ، فَمَاتَ كَمَا أَمَرَ ٱلرَّبُّ مُوسَى.
> 
> ...






*نعم اخي الحبيب ...*
*الشرح الذي تفضلت به مقنع جدا*
*
*
*ولكنني اواجه مشكلة اخرى وهي (الوصية السادسة ) من وصايا الرب العشر وهي : لا تقتل*
*
*
*فأين اضع وصية (لا تقتل ) مع امر ( اقتل رميا بالحجارة )*
*
*
*هل لديك توضيح لذلك ؟ فضلا وليس امرا*
*
*
*مع جزيل الشكر والتقدير*
*تحياتي مع خالص مودتي
*
*
*


----------



## عابد يهوه (20 يوليو 2020)

> ولكنني اواجه مشكلة اخرى وهي (الوصية السادسة ) من وصايا الرب العشر وهي : لا تقتل
> 
> فأين اضع وصية (لا تقتل ) مع امر ( اقتل رميا بالحجارة )



لا تقتل موجهه للافراد مثلي ومثلك بينما انت تتحدث عن الشريعه وهذه الشريعه الله هو من وضعها ووضع العقوبات عليها التي تختلف فيها العقوبة حسب نوع الوصيه التي كسرت .. فالله هو من وضع سلطه القضاه واعطاهم الصلاحيه لتنفيذ القانون لحماية الناس والدفاع عن الوطن في حاله تعرض للاعتداء او هجوم .

سفر التثنية 1: 17
لاَ تَنْظُرُوا إِلَى الْوُجُوهِ فِي الْقَضَاءِ. لِلصَّغِيرِ كَالْكَبِيرِ تَسْمَعُونَ. لاَ تَهَابُوا وَجْهَ إِنْسَانٍ لأَنَّ الْقَضَاءَ للهِ. وَالأَمْرُ الَّذِي يَعْسُرُ عَلَيْكُمْ تُقَدِّمُونَهُ إِلَيَّ لأَسْمَعَهُ.

سفر أخبار الأيام الثاني 19: 6
وَقَالَ لِلْقُضَاةِ: «انْظُرُوا مَا أَنْتُمْ فَاعِلُونَ، لأَنَّكُمْ لاَ تَقْضُونَ لِلإِنْسَانِ بَلْ لِلرَّبِّ، وَهُوَ مَعَكُمْ فِي أَمْرِ الْقَضَاءِ.

لهذا وصف الله القضاه بانهم الهه لانهم ينوبون عن الله على الارض لتنفيذ حكمة وكذلك وصف الاب والام بانهم الهه لان الله جعل بداخلهم الحياه لخلق الجنين كبديل للخلق المباشر من الله كما خلق ادم وحواء بنفسه .


----------



## شاهير (20 يوليو 2020)

منتظر تعليقك اخ عابد يهوه
على ما ذكرته لشخصك
شكرا


----------



## شاهير (20 يوليو 2020)

اخبار ايام ثاني 6_19
لا يتفق مع موضوع المرأه الزانيه 
في العهد الجديد


----------



## شاهير (20 يوليو 2020)

اخبار ايام ثاني 6_19
لا يتفق مع موضوع المرأه الزانيه 
في العهد الجديد


----------



## عابد يهوه (20 يوليو 2020)

شاهير قال:


> بالنسبه للقتل رميا بالحجاره هل كان القتل يتم قبل الدفاع
> ام بعد التحقق من الواقعه
> وهل كان ذلك بدون توبه؟ وتكفير عن الدنب
> ام ان الشخص كان يموت في خطاياه؟
> شكرا



الوصيه واضحه وصريحه في سفر الخروج فلا يوجد في الوصيه تكفير ولا توبه بل امر بالقتل من الله نفسه واضع الشريعه :

سفر الخروج 31
14 فَتَحْفَظُونَ السَّبْتَ لأَنَّهُ مُقَدَّسٌ لَكُمْ. مَنْ دَنَّسَهُ يُقْتَلُ قَتْلاً. إِنَّ كُلَّ مَنْ صَنَعَ فِيهِ عَمَلاً تُقْطَعُ تِلْكَ النَّفْسُ مِنْ بَيْنِ شَعْبِهَا. 15
سِتَّةَ أَيَّامٍ يُصْنَعُ عَمَلٌ، وَأَمَّا الْيَوْمُ الْسَّايِعُ فَفِيهِ سَبْتُ عُطْلَةٍ مُقَدَّسٌ لِلرَّبِّ. كُلُّ مَنْ صَنَعَ عَمَلاً فِي يَوْمِ السَّبْتِ يُقْتَلُ قَتْلاً.

والرجل الذي كان يعمل تم القبض عليه متلبسا والله اصدر عليه الامر بالقتل عقوبه له :

٣٢ وَلَمَّا كَانَ بَنُو إِسْرَائِيلَ فِي ٱلْبَرِّيَّةِ وَجَدُوا رَجُلًا يَحْتَطِبُ حَطَبًا فِي يَوْمِ ٱلسَّبْتِ. ٣٣ فَقَدَّمَهُ ٱلَّذِينَ وَجَدُوهُ يَحْتَطِبُ حَطَبًا إِلَى مُوسَى وَهَارُونَ وَكُلِّ ٱلْجَمَاعَةِ. ٣٤ فَوَضَعُوهُ فِي ٱلْمَحْرَسِ لِأَنَّهُ لَمْ يُعْلَنْ مَاذَا يُفْعَلُ بِهِ. ٣٥ فَقَالَ ٱلرَّبُّ لِمُوسَى: «قَتْلًا يُقْتَلُ ٱلرَّجُلُ. يَرْجُمُهُ بِحِجَارَةٍ كُلُّ ٱلْجَمَاعَةِ خَارِجَ ٱلْمَحَلَّةِ». ٣٦ فَأَخْرَجَهُ كُلُّ ٱلْجَمَاعَةِ إِلَى خَارِجِ ٱلْمَحَلَّةِ وَرَجَمُوهُ بِحِجَارَةٍ، فَمَاتَ كَمَا أَمَرَ ٱلرَّبُّ مُوسَى.


----------



## عابد يهوه (20 يوليو 2020)

شاهير قال:


> اخبار ايام ثاني 6_19
> لا يتفق مع موضوع المرأه الزانيه
> في العهد الجديد



المراه الزانية موضوعها وزمنها مختلف .. :

متى 8 : 1 اما يسوع فمضى الى جبل الزيتون. 2 ثم حضر ايضا الى الهيكل في الصبح، وجاء اليه جميع الشعب فجلس يعلمهم. 3 وقدم اليه الكتبة والفريسيون امراة امسكت في زنا. ولما اقاموها في الوسط 4 قالوا له:«يا معلم، هذه المراة امسكت وهي تزني في ذات الفعل، 5 وموسى في الناموس اوصانا ان مثل هذه ترجم. فماذا تقول انت؟» 6 قالوا هذا ليجربوه

اليهود ارادوا امتحان المسيح فاتوا له بامراة زانية وتركوا الزاني وقالوا له ان موسى اوصاهم انها تقتل .. وهذا كلام غير صحيح لان الشريعه تقول :

 "إذا وُجِد رجل مضطجعًا مع امرأة زوجة بعلٍ يُقتَل الاثنان الرجل المضطجع مع المرأة والمرأة. فتنزع الشر من إسرائيل" (تث 22: 22)

فلو قال المسيح اقتلوها يتضح لهم جهله بالشريعه اليهودية بوصيه سفر التثنيه فكيف يكون هو المسيح ولا يعرف ما تقوله الشريعه !

 ومن ناحيه اخرى يوقعوه اليهود في مشكلة مع الامبراطورية الرومانية ويشتكوا عليه لان الرومان منعوا اليهود من تنفيد احكام شريعتهم :

يو 18: 31 فقال لهم بيلاطس:«خذوه انتم واحكموا عليه حسب ناموسكم». فقال له اليهود:«لا يجوز لنا ان نقتل احدا».


----------



## شاهير (20 يوليو 2020)

تقول
الوصيه ليس بها تكفير 
اذن الذي يقتل مرجوما ليس معروف مصيره 
اذن ليس هو خاطئ ولا بار 
اذن الوصيه ليس لها هدف واضح


----------



## شاهير (20 يوليو 2020)

المرأه الزانيه زمانها مختلف

الله لا يتغير بالازمنه 
الله يكمل الشريعه الي الأفضل والارقي 
السيد المسيح يعترض على أن الرجم هو خاطى أيضا 
حتى لو قال اقتلها وحتى لو احضروا الطرف الثاني من الجريمه 
فهم خطاه ولا يصح ان يرجم ها 
لذلك قال من كان منكم بلا خطيئه فليرجمها بحجر اولا ثم كتب خطيه كل واحد فلا سلطه الاساس لرجم من ادعوا عليها 
شكرا


----------



## شاهير (20 يوليو 2020)

استطيع ان اقول لك ان السيد المسيح
دفع أحكام الناموس بجسده على الصليب
وهذا هو الفارق بين أحكام القتل قديما وبين من ا زالها بنفسه في العهد القديم


----------



## شاهير (20 يوليو 2020)

تصحيح
وبين من ا زالها في العهد الجديد


----------



## شاهير (20 يوليو 2020)

ارجو من العزيز فادي الكلداني ان يوافيني بالرأي فيما اقول


----------



## عابد يهوه (20 يوليو 2020)

شاهير قال:


> تقول
> الوصيه ليس بها تكفير



لست انا من اقول بل الوصيه هي التي تقول وتأمر بالقتل فقط .



> اذن الذي يقتل مرجوما ليس معروف مصيره



ركز يا شاهير .. هو قتل بامر من الله الذي امر موسى بقتله لانه كسر وصيه حفظ السبت التي جعل الله عقوبتها الموت فكيف تريد ان يحاسب منفذ شريعه الله ؟!



> المرأه الزانيه زمانها مختلف
> 
> الله لا يتغير بالازمنه



انا اتكلم عن زمن الامبراطورية الرومانية التي منعت اسرائيل من تطبيق الحدود .



> السيد المسيح يعترض على أن الرجم هو خاطى أيضا



ان كنت تقول ان الرجم خاطئ يبقى انت تعترض على المسيح لانه هو واضع الشريعه التي سار عليها شعب اسرائيل .



> لذلك قال من كان منكم بلا خطيئه فليرجمها بحجر اولا ثم كتب خطيه كل واحد فلا سلطه الاساس لرجم من ادعوا عليها



المسيح هنا قلب الطاوله على اليهود الذي اتوا لامتحانه .


----------



## paul iraqe (20 يوليو 2020)

عابد يهوه قال:


> لا تقتل موجهه للافراد مثلي ومثلك
> 
> 
> *الوصايا العشرة جاءت للجميع*
> ...






*شكرا جزيلا اخي الحبيب 
*
*بصراحة تعبتك معايا 
*
*ربي يحفظك ويخليك ويبارك تعب محبتك*


----------



## عابد يهوه (20 يوليو 2020)

> الوصايا العشرة جاءت للجميع
> كيف عرفت او خصصت بأنها لي ولك فقط ؟



الوصايا العشر للجميع نعم .. فالوصايا يخضع لها الجميع ولكن هناك شئ اسمه قوانين وتشريعات يختص بتنفيذها القضاء يعني لو شخص قتل وحكم عليه بالاعدام من قبل القضاء لا يعتبر هذا كسر لوصيه لا تقتل ولو حصل هجوم على البلد وخرج الجيش للحرب وقتلوا العدو لا تعتبر هذه كسر للوصيه لا تقتل .



> انا تخصصت في قضية الحطاب ولم يكن هناك سوى الوصايا العشرة ولا توجد عقوبات
> هذه قد تكون حصلت فيما بعد - يعني الزمان مختلف والموضوع كله مختلف



الوصيه الرابعه في سفر التثنيه تقول : اُذْكُرْ يَوْمَ السَّبْتِ لِتُقَدِّسَهُ.

وتفرعت من هذه الوصيه عقوبة لكسرها تقول :

سفر الخروج 31 : 14 فَتَحْفَظُونَ السَّبْتَ لأَنَّهُ مُقَدَّسٌ لَكُمْ. مَنْ دَنَّسَهُ يُقْتَلُ قَتْلاً. إِنَّ كُلَّ مَنْ صَنَعَ فِيهِ عَمَلاً تُقْطَعُ تِلْكَ النَّفْسُ مِنْ بَيْنِ شَعْبِهَا. 15سِتَّةَ أَيَّامٍ يُصْنَعُ عَمَلٌ، وَأَمَّا الْيَوْمُ الْسَّايِعُ فَفِيهِ سَبْتُ عُطْلَةٍ مُقَدَّسٌ لِلرَّبِّ. كُلُّ مَنْ صَنَعَ عَمَلاً فِي يَوْمِ السَّبْتِ يُقْتَلُ قَتْلاً.

وهكذا لكل وصيه من الوصايا العشر تفرعت وصايا وعقوبات .


----------



## paul iraqe (20 يوليو 2020)

عابد يهوه قال:


> الوصايا العشر للجميع نعم .. فالوصايا يخضع لها الجميع ولكن هناك شئ اسمه قوانين وتشريعات يختص بتنفيذها القضاء يعني لو شخص قتل وحكم عليه بالاعدام من قبل القضاء لا يعتبر هذا كسر لوصيه لا تقتل ولو حصل هجوم على البلد وخرج الجيش للحرب وقتلوا العدو لا تعتبر هذه كسر للوصيه لا تقتل .
> 
> 
> 
> ...






*نعم اخي الفاضل 
*
*بصراحة انا كنت متوهم في التسلسل الزمني للاسفار في العهد القديم*

*فعلا كلامك جدا صحيح -*

 *الحادثة حصلت في سفر العدد ... 
*
*وسفر الخروج الذي كان قبله وضح بشكل صريح جدا حول قدسية يوم السبت والجزاء لمن يكسره*
 *
*
*اشكرك جدا اخي الحبيب على تعب محبتك وعلى كل اجوبتك*
*دمت ذخرا لنا جميعا*
*تقبّل من اعطر التحايا واحلى الاماني*
*الرب يبارك لك خدمتك الجميلة*
*
*
:ab4:


----------



## فادي الكلداني (21 يوليو 2020)

شاهير قال:


> ارجو من العزيز فادي الكلداني ان يوافيني بالرأي فيما اقول



*ألآخ العزيز عابد يهوه كفى ووفى في الأجابات، لكنني أشعر بأن السؤال الأصلي خرج عن نطاقه وتفرع لمواضيع وأسئلة اخرى اكثر تفرعاً وتحتاج لاكثر من موضوع للأجابة عليها، لكن يمكننا أن نلخص التسائل المطروح *



> بالنسبه للقتل رميا بالحجاره هل كان القتل يتم قبل الدفاع
> ام بعد التحقق من الواقعه
> وهل كان ذلك بدون توبه؟ وتكفير عن الدنب
> ام ان الشخص كان يموت في خطاياه؟





> أين موقف الذبائح هنا؟
> فمعلوم ان الذي يفعل خطيه ما يقدم للكاهن ذبيحه للتفكير عن خطاه




*هناك مشكلة في فهم أحكام العهد القديم والغاية منها، وبالتالي فالأسئلة التي تدور في ذهننا هي كيف يمكن أن تتوافق تعاليم العهد القديم القاسية مع العهد الجديد الذي آتى مع مجيء الرب يسوع...أعتقد هذا هو ملخص المسألة، فأذا أجبنا هذا السؤال يمكننا بالتالي فهم مسائل العهد القديم مثل الرجم والحرق وغيرها من العقوبات! 

من الصعب علينا التفكير في كيفية رمي الحجر على شخص بأيادينا المجردة حتى لو أتهم هذا الشخص بجريمة بشعة! 

مهم جداً البدء بالأية التي كتبها يوحنا الأنجيلي في أصحاحه الاول الآية 17 "لأن الناموس بموسى أعطي، أما النعمة والحق فبيسوع المسيح صارا"

ما معنى هذا؟ ما الذي يحاول ان يقوله لنا يوحنا العظيم؟

الناموس العبراني مرتبط بالقسوة والعنف، لا رحمة فيه ولا شفقه...الناموس مرتبط باللوحين الحجريين (الصخر) وقلم من حديد محفور في هذا الحجر! رموز ومفاهيم ومعاني للقسوة والقوة...الناموس مرتبط بالرعد والنار الحارقة، ويفرض نفسه على الأنسان دون اي تهاون ودون اي مرونة للتعديل ومن يخالف يعاقب بلا هوادة...ببساطة الناموس العبراني يطلب من الأنسان ان يقوم بشيء ما ويلتزم به دون أن يوضح كيفية الوصول لهذا الشيء!

هذا كله يأتي لنا بشيء غير متعارف عليه في بشارة الأنجيل لنا...الناموس لا يتوافق مع النعمة والحق! وهذا ما يريد الأنجيلي يوحنا قوله لنا..

ما نملكه في يسوع المسيح هو ليس ناموساً (اي شريعة)، لكن نعمه وحق! كما قلت الشريعة لا قلب لها، ليس لان الله أعطاها، بل لان البشر في ذلك الوقت لم يفهموا سوى هذه اللغة! لغة الشريعة والناموس - لان هذا ما كان يتناسب مع ثقافة البشر وفهمهم في ذلك الزمان! 

أما في العهد الجديد، عهد الرب المسيح، عهد النعمة والخلاص، عهد الأبدية والحب - فالموضوع ببساطة هو أن الله كشف عن قلبه للأنسان! 

الناموس يطالب الأنسان
أما النعمة فتمنح للأنسان

وهذا بأختصار الفرق بين الشريعة القديمة والبشارة الجديدة!

نأتي الأن لموضوع الكفارة في العهد القديم والكهنة الذين كانوا يرفعون المحرقات نيابة عن خطايا العالم هل هذا كان يُكفر عن الخطايا ويمحوها؟

على مدى قرون طويلة الملايين من الحيوانات كانت تُقدم كذبائح بأيدي الكهنة نيابة عن الشعب اليهودي، لكن هذه الكفارة التي كانت تقدم في العهد القديم لم تكن تمحوا الخطيئة بل كانت تضع غطاءً عليها لكن لم تُزلها او تمحيها وهذا ما أكده القديس العظيم مار بولس الرسول في رسالته الى العبرانيين إذ يقول "لانَّهُ لاَ يُمْكِنُ أَنَّ دَمَ ثِيرَانٍ وَتُيُوسٍ يَرْفَعُ خَطَايَا" اصحاح 10 أية 4



فالكلمة العبرية التي تُلفظ Kapara هي نفسها بالعربية التي نستعملها كفارة - ونفسها التي يستخدمها اليهود في Yum Kappur او يوم الكفارة الذي يحتفلون به..

نقطة أخرى مهمة - الكفارة كانت تُقدم نيابة او تغطية للخطايا التي كان يرتكبها الأنسان بغير قصد أو بدون معرفة ضد الله..

أما للخطايا الأكبر والتي تقع عن قصد، فهذه لها عقوبة اخرى قد تكون كفارة "ثقيلة" او "كبيرة" او تكون خاضعة لعقوبة ال Karet "الكاريت" والتي تعني حرفياً (الأستئصال) او (القطع) وهذه لا تعني بالضرورة العقوبة الجسدية، لكن الأستئصال من الأمة اليهودية في كثير من الاحيان هي الطرد او السجن او عقوبات اخرى..

هناك بحث كبير وموسع قامت به جامعة "بر عيلان" Bar-Ilan العبرية عن مفاهيم العقوبات في العهد القديم.. أعتقد مهم جداً ترجمة ابحاث هذه الجامعة وترجماتها للعهد القديم خاصة للمهتمين والباحثين..

هذا رابط الجامعة المذكور:

https://www1.biu.ac.il/indexE.php



أتمنى ان تكون الاجابة واضحة...

تحياتي





*


----------



## شاهير (21 يوليو 2020)

اخ فادي
السؤال بسيط جدا واجباته تلخص كل ما قيل 
السؤال هو 
كيف يمكن لليهودي الذي كان يعيش في عصر موسى النبي
من فداء السيد المسيح؟
بلا شك هناك ابرار استفادوا مثل ابونا ابراهيم الذي تبرر بالايمان وذكره السيد المسيح في مثل الغني ولعازر رغم ان ابراهيم اخطا

لكن ما ذنب اليهودي الذي يرجم مباشره دون توبه ليستفيد من الفداء
أين المساواه بيني وبينه؟
هذا هو صلب الموضوع
شكرا لك اخ فادي


----------



## شاهير (21 يوليو 2020)

معروف اخ فادي
ان دخول الفردوس للمسيحي  هو لمن عاش حياه التوبه والجهاد
وأمن برب المجد


----------



## فادي الكلداني (21 يوليو 2020)

شاهير قال:


> اخ فادي
> السؤال بسيط جدا واجباته تلخص كل ما قيل
> السؤال هو
> كيف يمكن لليهودي الذي كان يعيش في عصر موسى النبي
> ...



*أهلاً صديقنا شاهير...

اليهود بشكل عام وبحسب تعليم الناموس (الأدبي) قد تم تبشيرهم بالخلاص القادم عن طريق "المسيا" - كما شرحنا في اكثر من مناسبة - هناك ربط إيماني وثيق بين ما أمن به اليهود وما حدث للبشرية بعد مجيء المسيح، اليهود مؤمنون بالمواعيد ومدركين لخطة الله للفداء...وهذا موجود منذ تأسيس الخليقة وفي ناموس موسى منذ بدايته...وهذا ما أكده القديس العظيم بولس في رسالته للعبرانيين اصحاح 11 "وَأَمَّا الإِيمَانُ فَهُوَ الثِّقَةُ بِمَا يُرْجَى وَالإِيقَانُ بِأُمُورٍ لاَ تُرَى فَإِنَّهُ فِي هَذَا شُهِدَ لِلْقُدَمَاءِ." - من هم القدماء؟ هم ابائنا البطاركة (الأنبياء الكبار من أبراهيم ومن تبعه بعد ذلك)..

أذاً اليهودي أستفاد من خلال أيمانه بما موجود من رسائل في الناموس وفي الشريعة عن الفداء وعن المسيا المنتظر...

اليهودي الذي يُرجم تم الحكم عليه بهذا بسبب خطأ قام به - ونحن لا نعلم الغيب عزيزي ولا نقرأ القلوب ولا نفحصها، فهذا عمل الله، ولا نعرف من تاب ومن لم يتب قبل الرجم، ولا نعرف اصلاً اذا كان الرجم عادلاً بحقه ام أخطأ من قام بهذا العمل معه...

اليهود والمسيحيين يؤمنون بأله واحد، وما يؤمن به المسيحيين هو أمتداد للإله الواحد الذي أعلن عن ذاته لليهود، فما جاء الله به لليهود من تعليم هو تمهيد لما ستؤمن به البشرية لاحقاً من خلال تجسد رب المجد..ومن هذه الأمور هي الأعلانات التي أظهرها الله عن ذاته في القدم..

اتمنى ان تكون الأجابة واضحة *


----------



## شاهير (21 يوليو 2020)

شكرا لك اخ فادي
هي أحكام الله وترتيب الله وعلينا أن نقر بذلك دون نقاش
ربما أضيف الي مقولتك ان شعب بني إسرائيل في ذلك الوقت كانوا مثل الطفل الصغير
الذي لا يستطيع أن يتقبل الأمور الروحي العاليه ووصايا المسيح في العهد الجديد لذلك كانت الوصيه بداءيه وكانوا يحتاجون الي عصا التأديب  مثل هذه الأحكام حتى يتم الالتزام بالوصيه
وحتى لا تنفلت الامور كجماعه دينيه يعيشون بعضهم البعض


----------



## شاهير (21 يوليو 2020)

منتظر تعليقك


----------



## فادي الكلداني (21 يوليو 2020)

شاهير قال:


> شكرا لك اخ فادي
> هي أحكام الله وترتيب الله وعلينا أن نقر بذلك دون نقاش
> ربما أضيف الي مقولتك ان شعب بني إسرائيل في ذلك الوقت كانوا مثل الطفل الصغير
> الذي لا يستطيع أن يتقبل الأمور الروحي العاليه ووصايا المسيح في العهد الجديد لذلك كانت الوصيه بداءيه وكانوا يحتاجون الي عصا التأديب  مثل هذه الأحكام حتى يتم الالتزام بالوصيه
> وحتى لا تنفلت الامور كجماعه دينيه يعيشون بعضهم البعض



*كلامك صحيح..

لكن أود أن أنوه لك وللقاريء الكريم بأن احكام الأعدام المختلفة الموجودة في التوراة لم يُعمل بها بعد خراب الهيكل..اي بعد سنة 70 بل حتى قبل ذلك بفترة طويلة... العمل بها كان نادراً...

فهذا ما تذكره المشنا (وهي تعاليم من التقليد اليهودي الموجودة ضمن التلمود)، أذ يخبرنا العديد من الأحبار اليهود بأن الحكم بالأعدام يجب ان يكون بموافقة السنهدرين (المجمع اليهودي) ويجب أن يكون الحكم بالأجماع من قبل 23 قاضي..وقد يأخذ الوقت للحكم على شخص بالموت 7 سنوات تقريباً..

أقول هذا لمن يدعي بأن الرجم موجود في اليهودية ويسوّغ لمفهوم أنه حكم إلهي! هذه الطرق لم تعد تستخدم ولا تعتبر بالشيء الهين لا على من يصدر الحكم ولا على من يُنفذه!

يقول العلامة اليهودي الجليل بن عكيفا الذي شارك في كتابة المشنا، بأنه في فترة خدمته في المحكمة اليهودية والتي أستغرقت سنين طويلة، لم يتم الحكم على أي احد بالموت! 

هذا بالأضافة لكل ما سبق فأن احكام الشريعة من ناحية العقوبة لم يكن معمول بها مع وجود الحكم الروماني، إذ ان الرومان فرضوا أحكامهم على الشعب اليهودي ولم يسمحوا باليهود بأصدار الأحكام حسب الشريعة..

هذا واضح في البشارة المقدسة: فَقَالَ لَهُمْ بِيلاَطُسُ: «خُذُوهُ أَنْتُمْ وَاحْكُمُوا عَلَيْهِ حَسَبَ نَامُوسِكُمْ». فَقَالَ لَهُ الْيَهُودُ: «لاَ يَجُوزُ لَنَا أَنْ نَقْتُلَ أَحَدًا»..

لانهم كانوا تحت سلطان الحكم الروماني..


تحياتي *


----------



## شاهير (21 يوليو 2020)

هل تقصد اخ فادي ان ما ذكر في المشناه لم يعلن في التوراه صراحه

وان فتره ال ظ§ سنوات كفيله بتوبه الخاطي؟


----------



## شاهير (21 يوليو 2020)

تصحيح فتره ال ظ§ سنوات


----------



## شاهير (21 يوليو 2020)

تصحيح فتره ال سبع سنوان


----------



## فادي الكلداني (21 يوليو 2020)

شاهير قال:


> هل تقصد اخ فادي ان ما ذكر في المشناه لم يعلن في التوراه صراحه
> 
> وان فتره ال ظ§ سنوات كفيله بتوبه الخاطي؟




*لا - المقصود ان الاحكام الشرعية وخاصة التي تتعلق بالحكم بالأعدام كانت من الأمور نادرة الحدوث...كان السنهدرين من خلال القضاة يأخذ وقت طويل للحكم على شخص بالموت..لانه كان من الأمور الصعبة جداً والغير مألوفة لشدة صعوبة القرار....*


----------



## شاهير (21 يوليو 2020)

اشكرك اخ فادي


----------



## فادي الكلداني (22 يوليو 2020)

شاهير قال:


> اشكرك اخ فادي




*الشكر لله أخي الحبيب..*


----------

